# Cheap and cool stand



## Viper_SA (23/6/15)

Was at Brightwater Commons today (the old Randburg Waterfront).
I can't recall the store's name, but it is a very big store situated where the old flea market used to be (at the old light house). Bought this stationay stand for R59 and it works great for my vape gear. Wish I had bought 2 or 3 of them!

Pictured here is the Phantus Mini with a Legion RDA, Vanilla mod with CLT v3, NCV juice bottle, iStick 30W with Odin RDA, iStick 50W with Marquis RDA and the Dimitri mod with another Odin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA (23/6/15)

Oh, and it's a revolving stand


----------



## TylerD (23/6/15)

@Viper_SA do you know Jan Esterhuizen?


----------



## Viper_SA (23/6/15)

@TylerD the name rings a bell, but I think it might have been someone my late father mentioned from his days at Sasol... Not too good with names

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (23/6/15)

Viper_SA said:


> @TylerD the name rings a bell, but I think it might have been someone my late father mentioned from his days at Sasol... Not too good with names


It sounds like you and him are in the same line of work at Sasol. Big buddy of mine.


----------



## Viper_SA (23/6/15)

TylerD said:


> It sounds like you and him are in the same line of work at Sasol. Big buddy of mine.



I work at Safripol, the competition 
Wish I could get in at Sasol, much better salaries and benefits, but after 20 years at a company it becomes like an old shoe, you you'll get blisters and a pain in the.... but it still feels kinda comfortable

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

